# is there a real need for table saw blade height lock?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

To my knowledge "blade shift" has never been a problem as long as the final height adjustment is on the increase of height. But I've only ran old saws so I sure wouldn't guarantee what the newer high speed vibrators do.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never even heard of it before, but I've only been doing this stuff for 50 years.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Never heard of it either and I've never had a problem with my arbor moving. My saw has a lock for mitre adjustment and most of the time I forget to use it and have never noticed the angle shifting (probably because the jackscrew thread are full of sawdust).


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

pman626 said:


> is this going to be a problem if you need to make precise repeated cuts at a certain height?


Such as cutting dadoes and rabbits, etc.

I've owned 4 tables saws, none of them have had a height lock. 

But then again, I've never owned a $1200 table saw like some of you pros out there. :biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

And i'll be the third one that never heard of it in my 55 years of use.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I myself have not heard of it and will call it out as a gimmick to raise the price on the saw.

I have a 20+ year old Craftsman table saw (cast iron top) I use fairly frequently. It does not have a blade height lock and I have never had a problem with the blade remaining at whatever height I set it to.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Not sure on the that term, but I have had saws that will have a knob in the middle of the blade height wheel that you tighten up to keep the wheel from turning. That would be my idea of a blade height lock. And I do use a dado set often to where I like that feature on the saw.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

This is what I was talking about.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I've had 3-4 table saws.... never a problem for me.

But I suppose it might be a problem on certain saws depending on their height adjustment gearing / mechanism.

(Maybe it's like the TV salesman and the extended warranty... Oh, is your TV so bad I need an extended warranty..??? Does your saw vibrate so much, I need a height adjustment lock..????))


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

I've had several table saws with the lock, but never needed it or tightened it for that matter.


_____________
[emoji631][emoji631]


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree with the others. Most actions are via worm gear and they will not move once set. Worm gears, by design, will not move in reverse. I have a Delta Unisaw and it has locks on both bevel and rise, but I have never used the rise one. I do the bevel, since angles are critical, but it is probably just because I feel warm and fuzzy doing so.


----------

